

Ask HN: What your new years resolution? - bavidar


======
syberslidder
1\. get accepted into MIT 2\. continue losing weight (40 lbs so far) 3\. just
got a Xilinx/Digilent Atlys FPGA board and hope to have a pimped out CPU
implemented on it with HDMI, Ethernet, Audio, and SPI storage interfaces 4\.
Better understanding of digital design in general 5\. get my internship at
intel extended for the coming summer

------
oceanician
Earn more than my basic needs from consulting, and progress with my startup
events listing.

